# Mixed breed thoughts? GSD/Lab v GSD/Rott



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been browsing through rescues for the last couple of months as I've been getting settled into my new home and am finally at the point of being able to bring a dog into my life.

What I've noticed in the rescues is several mixed breeds of GSD/Lab Retriever and GSD/Rottweiler... Both the Rott and Lab are considered to be intelligent and trainable from the research I've done (and my experience with Labs). I'm curious if anyone has thoughts about dispositions between the two? One site I read said that GSD/Rott can become very aggressive.

"Yet some combinations may not prove to be too ideal for families with small children, because the hybrid German Shepherd mix may turn out to be aggressive and dominant. Such problems can occur with cross breeding with purebreds like the Chow Chow, Akita, Rottweiler and the Doberman Pinscher."

I'm curious if anyone has experience with mixes like this. My wife and I don't have any children and wont' for at least a few years. We do have two older cats (both were declawed, so they can't really defend themselves). Large back yard and I do intend to spend a lot of time in the evenings with the dog (I work M-F 8-5).

So, any thoughts? 

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Lol I like Labradors, I like Germans Shepherds. So I'd vouch for a GSD/Lab mix.

Regardless of the breed though, you never know what personality you'll get when picking up a dog from the shelter. I mean, you could end up with a "killer" chihuahua from a shelter so breed really doesn't play that big a part.

Personally I've found Rottweilers to be, for the most part, stupid dogs. Or I suppose a better word would be obstinate or disobedient. Whereas I've found Border Collie's to be the most biddable and obedient breed out there. I was considering getting a Border Collie myself, but the GSD's heroics and good looks won me over


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Rotts in general are extremely confident and I've known some to "intimidate" people, or, I guess you could say they use their size to intimidate people; they know they are large and intimidating and they use that to their advantage.
Most I've know are very sweet dogs but in the wrong hands can be dangerous just like any larger breed dog!
Mixed with Shepherd...well, I would not do it myself.
A lab GSD may make a fine companion 
Countrygirl, your explanation seems a bit oversimplified! Yes breeds in the mix do matter, because all breeds have different tendencies. Your border collies are going to want to herd things while a Lab type will want to fetch things and hounds will want to use their nose to hunt things!


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

@SkoobyDoo What you say is only sorta true. Not all BC's want to herd, not all Labs will fetch, and not all hounds will bother using their noses for tracking.

A dog, is a dog, is a canine. Breed might increase the likelihood of certain quirks in a particular dog but generally what Ben is concerned about (dominance and aggression) will depend more on the dogs past than the dogs breed. That's the only point I was trying to make.

@Ben, go by more than the breed. When you go to the shelter pick the dog that shows the qualities you're looking for. It may be the rott/GSD, or something else you hadn't planned on getting. Wish you luck and please post pics whenever you get your future companion. I'd really love to see a follow up on this.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I know 3 husky/Gsd mixes, all 3 are great dogs. It's a small sample size so maybe others have seen different outcomes with this mix, but worth taking a look if you come across one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why mess with perfection? 
If you like a GSD, don't go for a mix because you will still be eying the GSD and be envious of everyone who owns one. (personal experience). If you are looking for specific traits your chances of success are better with a purebred and then still you have to select a breeder who understands what you are looking for and is honest with you.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

More border collies want to herd than don't, more labs want to fetch than not and more hounds will use their noses than not 
There's a reason these dog breeds were selectively bred since the time they were created!
I'd recommend anyone curious or wanting to adopt to go check out the dogs they are interested in! 
Make double sure the dog is used to being around cats and kids!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My first dog Gunther was a mixed breed BullMastiif/APBT/Lab mix aka American Band Dawg. That's what I wanted and that's how he was advertised.

BullMastiff was to big for us at the time and for me at the time APBT were to "short" I wanted a combination of "types" and that's what I got. He was an "excellent" dog and today I still have the use of my left hand because, Gunther grabbed my hand by mistake
when he and I were dealing with my 116lb OS GSD and his rank drive issues!

As soon as Gunther started to clam down on my hand...he realized it was me and let go and that was while he was dealing with 116lbs of GSD on his back!

My next dog was a Boxer/APBT mix, again an excellent dog, that I lost way to young in an automobile accident. Could not replace him at the time and that's when I turned to PB's.

Between my two dogs I knew what a APBT was like...long story short,they like people but other dogs can be..."problematic'" training required...no biggie for me, just something to note.

But the "Boxer" part of my "Boxer/APBT mix. I knew "that" is what I wanted! So I got my first Boxer! And yep I was right "Boxer" goofy it was! Boxer fan for life here!

For me PB are about "knowing" what qualities you want in a dog. If you don't care, then a mix breed is fine. 

As for Rotties being "stupid" I have know many, many Rotties my whole life and "stupid" is not a label "I" would attach to them!


----------



## Wiley0916 (May 16, 2015)

I have a friend with a gsd/lab. Great dog from the times I've been around him, smart, trainable, big dog. Very alert, but friendly around new people in the house, and good around other dogs. Not sure how he would react to a violent person or intruder, but he's got a bark that says "you don't want to break into this house". Not sure about his drive but he's made a good companion to his owner.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whatever breed you adopt, look for what's known as a "shelter favorite". these are dogs that the people who work at shelters and know the history of the dog's behavior while at the shelter, advocate for and take a special interest in because they are such nice dogs with great temperaments. sometimes they will take a dog into the office area on euthanasia days to make sure the dog has a special chance at adoption. rescue organizations call these dogs "turn key" dogs. good with people, dogs, cats, kids...can take 'em anywhere, they mind well and have no "issues". generalizations about mixes and combinations and characteristics of different breeds will be no help to you in your search. look for a shepherd and if you find a shelter favorite or turn key dog who has a bit of something else mixed in...not to worry, you can be pretty sure you've got a GREAT dog.


----------



## LittleBlkShep (May 16, 2015)

I've had few GSD's. I love the breed and my latest one is a pure breed GSD rescue. I wish she was a mixed breed. With the mix you spread the gene pool and can have less chance of very breed specific health issues. Over the years I have seen some interesting mixes. Husky/shep mixes are great but huskies aren't best around cats so I would stay away from those mixes. (a quick note, don't declaw your cats. they tend to have issues and pain which can eventually cause them to act out and pee around) 
Some breeds like chows, akitas, rotts are called aggressive but it really matters on the owner. I recommend experienced owners. 
Honestly if you are gone 5 days of the week 8to5, I would stay away from puppies. They require much more hands on training and time than nights and weekends. Look for a dog who around 2. This way you can see if the personality fits your family's. I recommend you look for a breed specific rescue group where they can match you with a dog based on your experience and time.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Every Rottie GSD mix I've ever seen looked almost identical!
I think my shiggs may have lab in her, she absolutely loves people, kids, just everyone.
More often people are happy with there lab shep mixes.
It's all really dependant on the temperments of mom n dad, and socializing they had,


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

One of the best dogs I have known was a gsdxrottie.


----------

